# Midlands Model Engineering Exhibition 2008



## Divided He ad (Oct 9, 2008)

Well it is nearly time for the next (hopefully much better than Ascot) model exhibition.

The Midland exhibition details can be found here.

http://www.meridienneexhibitions.co.uk/our-events-detail.php?id=0000000007


I will be there on Saturday the 18Th Oct and will make sure I am watching the CNC stuff at the Arc Euro stand from 12:30. I know Crewcab and Twin Squirrel have said that they will be there (I think both on that day?) and I know that John Stevenson will be somewhere near there. 
So.... Any more for us to look out for? 

Just shout out so we are aware that we are looking for you.



Ralph.


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Oct 9, 2008)

I think I will be there on Sunday look forward to seeing anybody!

Al


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 9, 2008)

Sadly that means I'll miss seeing you Al, Damn unsporting of them not to make it a one day event so we all had to be there at once ;D 

Something tells me there would be a poor turn out if it were only one day though!


Come on.... Any one else? 



Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday  8)

CC


----------



## John S (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll be there all show but I'm working on the Arc Euro stand so won't have a lot of time to talk depending on how busy it is.

Going up to the pub in Ufton after the show most nights.


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahh.... now then John, I am in the position of staying at relatives (I'd better tell them that first!! ;D ) So the pub is always an option.... I don't drink alcohol.... But can usually talk anyone under the table :big:

CC, Good to know you are still going... I will definitely be there.




Ralph.


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Folks

Unfortunately i won't be able to make it, (other commitments) but out of interest i looked up the rail travel possibilities. From Poole 5 hours with four changes !!!!!!!!!!! 
Oh how i would love to be there. :wall:
All the best Have one for me.

Malcolm


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 10, 2008)

malcolmt  said:
			
		

> From Poole 5 hours with four changes !!!!!!!!!!!



And they wonder why public transport doesn't have much appeal ???

CC


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 10, 2008)

Here Here CC

10 hrs Round trip if the trains actually work, What are the chances of that happening. I think I'll keep doing the lottery that's only about 13.5 million to 1 :big: :big: :big:

Malcolm


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

SWMBO has just signed the treaty of Leamington after long negotations and great personal cost.

I'll be there most of the day, are we still meeting at 12:30?

David


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds good, just sent you some contact details btw

CC


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Oct 14, 2008)

Malcolm,

Didn't realise you lived in Poole, I work in Hamworthy, If you want anything particulary from one of the usual suspect traders I could pick it up for you to save postage. That way i get the retail therapy too! I am preparing a hefty shopping list as I write to pre-order and avoid disappointment on the day; hopefully it will mean I'll spend more time looking at models or in lectures than in a scrum at the trade counters.

Though I'm travelling up on Saturday, I'm going with SWMBO and nipper to stay at my sisters overnight in Coventry and will be at the show on Sunday from mid- morning.

Al


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 14, 2008)

For the attention of Mr Stevenson 8)

Just so you can recognise Me Ralph and TS on Saturday here's a picture 







CC


----------



## John S (Oct 15, 2008)

Getting loaded up for the show.
I'm taking CC's toolpost, that's in the truck already.

Have I promised anything else to anyone? I'm there all show and will be traveling back home at night but that's not a lot of use if someone is only there for one day.

.


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, last call for anyone wishing to (For some unknown reason.... !) meet up with myself, Crewcab and Twin squirrel. 
As of 7:30 am (GMT) I will be enroute. And will make a point of being at the Arc Euro stand at 12:30 (for at least 15 mins I'm sure) 

Well the stop over has been cancelled for me so will be coming home Sat evening too  But it does mean that any pics I will have will get sorted and displayed much quicker ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 18, 2008)

Good to meet you other miserable old fart's senior members ;D

Dam fine day guys :bow: ........ many thanks for the company .........  t'was a very enjoyable day out  


CC


----------



## ksouers (Oct 18, 2008)

So, when do we get to see pictures of the motley bunch?


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 19, 2008)

I was great to hook up with you guys, it may have been that the company was good but I felt that this show was in a different league to the Ascot farce...

David


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 19, 2008)

OK folks, there are no pictures of us the members out there but I do have these 


http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/dividedhead/model show 2008/Midlands 2008/


These are the best of what I took... Some of you may find them interesting.... Everything from a little bar stock engine to an eccentric with a penny farthing!!! 


I will try to get the time to compile a vid of the moving models of the day. But first I have a few purchases to play with ;D 

As has been said, It was a good day.... Even the sun turned up!!! I know that round ball of light in the sky is still visible from GB!!!  8) 





Ralph.


----------

